# Tanning a Deer Hide?



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have watched tons of videos on YouTube about it. Just wanting your guys' take on it. I know you can use the deers brain to loosen up the fibers, but I've heard using mayonaise and eggs work too. I just thought of doing this today. Haven't got a deer yet but planning on doing this with my first. Thanks.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I've been planning on tanning my own hides as I'm starting my own taxidermy on the side... this is the best link write up I've found on the web for self tanning hides with a professional quality.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php?topic=56668.0

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, know any ways an average Joe could do it for cheap? Labor is no problem, I'd sit there and dry and stretch it for hours if I have too.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

JSykes3 said:


> Thanks, know any ways an average Joe could do it for cheap? Labor is no problem, I'd sit there and dry and stretch it for hours if I have too.


If you have nothing better to do and really want to tan your own, check out braintan.com and you can find instructions on how to do it very cheap. The instructions in the link are basically the instructions copied off of the Rittels site, and are for the EZ tanning solution. Its a very good tan and what I would suggest using. I dont know here you saw the mayonnaise and eggs concoction, but that absolutely wont tan anything. Its amazing the ridiculous home recipe tans that you can find online, and none of them actually tan anything. Also know that theres a major difference in the amount of work, and the finished product, between a taxidermy tan and a rug type tan. Ill warn you now though, its unlikely you ever get it as soft ad you think it should be, and your hands and shoulders will be sore. As a taxidermist, I highly recommend that if you want a nice soft properly tanned skin, you let a taxidermist send it to a tannery for you. Its the only way youll get it, as they have the equipment required to actually do it properly. We at home do not.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

hey magis do you happen to have a ballpark idea of how much that would cost and what the turn around time would be to have one sent off and tanned properly? I have considered doing this.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It varies a little bit. My wholesale cost to have one tanned (soft, back skin) I think is around $60. I also have to add about $20 for shipping both ways, so about $80 wholesale. The skin also needs fleshed clean and salted dry before it can be shipped, so there&#8217;s labor and material for a taxidermist as well. Total is usually around $125, but that&#8217;s just a ball park number, I&#8217;ve seen them up to $150. Turn around time for the tannery I use is close to a year on soft tans. You&#8217;d have to add some more time for the taxidermist to do his work as well, but how much would be dependent on the taxidermist and his schedule. 
This is all assuming you take it to a taxidermist. If you were willing to do the fleshing and salting yourself, you could get it without the taxidermist cost. Not all tanneries accept work from non taxidermists, but plenty do. Last one I had done I sent to Moyles and they take work from anyone. They were a little faster than my taxidermy tan tannery, but still at least 8 months.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thanks Magis, I will absolutely look into this. thank you for the informative post.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks, this helps alot.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Place I used to use went out of business, this was one I never tried. Prices have gone up it seems though, last one I got done was $75 hair on with return shipping.

http://www.rockymountaintanners.com/pricing.html


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Gander Mountain used to sell a kit for $30. Had the tanning solution, oil, crystals in it. Enough for 1 large hide. I have used 4 of them with great results.


----------

